# Copy Protection Failed



## Adamhumbug (Jan 3, 2008)

I have recently purchased a new 22" HP w2207h monitor.

I have a LiteOn DVDRW SHW-16H5S

and a Optiarc DVDRW AD-7170A.

Media Accelerator Q965/Q963 Express Chipset Family

Driver Version: 7.14.10.1244

The monitor is connected with a VGA cable and all functions work fine.

I was able to play DVDs before i got the new monitor but now when i put one in (james bond for instance plays the lion growling and then) the message "Windows media player cannot play the DVD because there is a problem with the copy protection between your DVD drive, decoder and video card"


What Can I Do???

Media PLayer Classic Says: "Copy Protect Fail"


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/#post1244703


----------

